# Fall



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This has been one of the best all around Fall's in recent memory. Outstanding harvesting weather.... I will square bale some Alfalfa tomorrow..Lord willing..... the field of Orchard grass and Timothy that I planted four weeks ago is a solid green mass, went over a few acres of it yesterday to thicken some areas....just too particular I guess..... Leaves are beautiful, temps in low eighties and humidites in the 40 percentile, and a feeling of fiscal direction upcoming. Yes....this has been a great fall. I am grateful that my family and I are all healthy to enjoy this wonderful season.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm really glad for you! Seriously!!.............but i beg to differ on this one


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Holy Smokes Ray.....how much snow you have now?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It has been a nice fall here. Woke up to 3-4 inches of snow this morning, but all the hay is in the barns. So let it snow.


----------

